# HARO BMX Cruiser 24"



## Dean76 (19. Januar 2017)

Als ich einen  flachen Lenker für meinen
26" Sunn Bmix Cruiser





gesucht habe, wurde ich in den Kleinanzeigen fündig
Allerdings hing da noch ein 24" HARO BMX Cruiser dran

Da ich eh nur den Lenker.....




...haben wollte und der Rest in einem optisch furchtbarem Zustand war, wanderte dieser erst einmal in die Kammer

Bis an dem Tage, als er mir mal wieder in die Hände fiel
Da ich aber auch wußte, dass ich an dem Teil in dem Zustand












nie was anfangen werde, entschied ich mich für eine neue Farbe

Also den ganzen Krempel



ins Auto geschmissen und zum Pulvern gebracht.

In der Zwischenzeit habe ich mich auch um einen Satz Decals gekümmert.
Mit dem Ergebnis bin ich zufrieden.

Hier bei der Abholung!




Und hier noch kurz ein bis zwei Vorher/Nachher Bilder





Vorher:




Nachher:




Vorher:




Nachher:




Und so....







...sieht das Set jetzt erst einmal aus.

Wie man erkennen kann, bekamen die Kurbeln auch gleich noch einen neuen Anstrich




Meine Befürchtungen, dass es evtl. zuviel Weiss sein könnte, haben sich nicht bestätigt, da überall am Rahmenset schwarze Teile



auftauchen, die einen guten Kontrast bilden

Die originalen Laufräder sind ja auch noch schwarz

Als ich den Haro "Krempel" bekommen habe, war das Hinterrad ausgespeicht, die Felge bereits grau grundiert und die Nabe einzeln

Die Felge habe ich dann auch gleich pulvern lassen
Allerdings nicht in weiss sondern in Schwarz Seidenmatt

Nachdem ich das erste Laufrad in meinem Leben unter Anleitung eingespeicht hatte, sah es dann so aus...




Kleines Detail




Ist also nicht mehr so viel, dann kann alles zusammengeschraubt werden

Ich hoffe, es gefällt bis dahin?

LG
Andre


----------



## svennox (20. Januar 2017)

..erstaunt mich, dass sich hier noch keiner zu Wort gemeldet hat, ich find es richtig cool 

..welchen Händler kannste denn empfehlen zum pulvern lassen, oder lief das Ganze über einen Bekannten Privat ab ?!?
SIEHT AUF JEDEN FALL JETZT SCHON RICHTIG LECKER AUS........was Farbe immer so ausmacht 

BIN SCHON GESPANNT AUF DAS FERTIGE *haro freestyler* *BMX* PROJEKT 

BESTE GRÜSSE,sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dean76 (20. Januar 2017)

Vielen Dank!

Bin auch ein wenig erstaunt
Und die, die sich dafür interessieren, sind auch noch  aus dem Classic MTB Bereich bekannt

LG
Andre


----------



## R.C. (23. Januar 2017)

Wenn die Gabel eh keine Bremsaufnahmen mehr hat, haette ich vor dem Pulvern den Kabelanschlag weggeflext.
48 Felgen speicht man eigentlich 4x gekreuzt ein (gut, ist in dem Fall aber voellig egal).


----------



## tatau77 (26. Januar 2017)

Hi Andre,
also ick find diese mid-school Rahmen ja unglaublich häßlich (weil die halt alle so klobig sind) aber was Du daraus gemacht hast, Hut ab, sehr schön geworden.
LG
Boris


----------



## Dean76 (29. Januar 2017)

Vielen Dank nochmal Boris (Wir haben ja gestern erst telefoniert)



R.C. schrieb:


> Wenn die Gabel eh keine Bremsaufnahmen mehr hat, haette ich vor dem Pulvern den Kabelanschlag weggeflext.
> 48 Felgen speicht man eigentlich 4x gekreuzt ein (gut, ist in dem Fall aber voellig egal).



Mit dem Kabelanschlag gebe ich dir teilweise recht. Aber da der eh nur aus ner Hülse besteht und ich gerne die Rahmen oder auch Teile weitestgehend im Originalzustand erhalten möchte, habe ich ihn dran gelassen.
Dass man die Felgen 4x kreuzt, wußte ich nicht Aber das liegt auch eher daran, dass ich sonst nicht soviel mit BMX am Hut habe.
Und trotzdem finde ich sie einfach nur schön

Ach ja, es geht auch ein wenig weiter

Die Post war gestern noch da



 



 

Wenn schon auf Oldschool, dann richtig

LG
Andre


----------



## qinnplea (16. Februar 2017)

Aber das liegt auch eher daran, dass ich sonst nicht soviel mit BMX am Hut habe.


----------



## Dean76 (29. März 2017)

Hier hat sich seit heute auch wieder ein wenig getan
Ich habe mich einfach in letzter Zeit mehr um meine MTB´s gekümmert.

Nachdem ich heute bei meinem Kumpel Alex im Fahrradladen war, die Speichen vom Hinterrad alle "fest" gezogen habe und er mir dann das Rad zentriert hat, konnte ich vorhin endlich mal ne "Steckprobe" machen



 

Gesamtansicht


 

Obwohl an dem Rad viiieeel weniger Teile als an einem MTB dran sind, habe ich noch nie so lange für den Aufbau eines Rades gebraucht



 

Aber es wird schon noch dieses Jahr fertig

Lieben Gruß
Andre


----------



## svennox (31. März 2017)

ok. ..dann warten wir weiter gespannt


----------



## HarzEnduro (1. April 2017)

Bei 24'' Reifen hätte ich die Conti Macaskill genommen. Sicherlich auch beim BMX zu gebrauchen.


----------



## theschlaatz (5. April 2017)

@svennox 
Die Decals sind mein Werk. Das Pulvern mache ich immer über meinen Kumpel.
Der fährt selbst Rad und ich bekomme die Sachen gleich wieder und muss nicht Wochen darauf warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bmxxxgirl (12. April 2017)

Wow, ist echt beeindruckend wie gut das bike nach dem pulvern aussieht, echt super arbeit!


----------



## svennox (26. Juni 2017)

..ich bin auch immer wieder .. erstaunt WAS NEUE FARBE SO AUSMACHT 
""ohhhh ...ich wiederhole mich ... WIEDERMAL ...sorry"" 



ps. ..Andre ..wie weit biste denn ?
 ..aber ich denke.. du wirst uns schon was zeigen .. wenn es was neues zu berichten gibt 

BESTE GRÜSSE


----------



## Dean76 (26. Juni 2017)

Ja!

Das zieht sich diesmal ganz schön
Irgendwie habe ich immer wieder andere Projekte
Hinzu kommt auch noch, dass ich mich gerade wieder mehr mit meinem Golf beschäftige

Aber es steht ja im trocknen

LG
Andre


----------



## svennox (26. Juni 2017)

..dein GOLF darfste auch gern zeigen ..
aber weiste ja selber .. kennst mich ja


----------



## Dean76 (26. Juni 2017)

Ist ja eh mein Aufbaufaden

Mal wieder andere Felgen


 



 



 
Und nen anderes Lenkrad sowie einen GOLF(Ball) Schaltknauf von Kamei




Na ja, und noch ein bißchen Gruppe N Auspufanlage 

LG
Andre


----------



## svennox (27. Juni 2017)

..cool ..GRUPPE N und auch an das Lenkrad kann ich mich noch gut erinnern.. 

SCHÖN das du immer wieder andere Felgen ausprobierst ..
 die OZ fand ich bisher am schönsten, aber alles nur reine Geschmacksache, keine Kritik 

Liebe Grüße, sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D0wnhill (27. Juni 2017)

@Dean76 
Hammer Thread und mega coole Arbeiten


----------

